

New York Nearest Subway Augmented Reality App for iPhone 3GS | Nuts! - nav
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH6r2tIaRXU

======
frankus
There still isn't an officially-supported way of putting the current camera
view into the view hierarchy. I guess they're pushing a
UIImagePickerController on to the stack and prodding it into "Take a Picture"
mode.

Apple probably has some mild security concerns with allowing apps to use the
camera, but it's nothing a little popup alert couldn't address ("<Application>
Would like to use the Camera OK/Cancel"). Hopefully they'll open this up soon.
(If I'm missing some section of the docs that say how to do this, please speak
up :).

What would be extra super cool is if you could grab the autofocus distance of
a point on the screen and then optionally hide virtual objects that are
obscured by something in the camera view.

Ideally Apple or somebody would release an ARKit (Augmented Reality kit) where
you could just stick little annotation views on the "floor" or on "walls" and
the library would handle the rest.

